# New Mech Box Mods



## Genosmate (3/1/15)

Not seen these before,not my thing but someone might like.
http://buzzboxmod.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

HOLY MOLY.... Im in love.

Thanks for the link bro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

Those are awesome looking. thanks for the link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

"Little boxes on the hillside,
Little boxes made of ticky tacky,
Little boxes on the hillside,
Little boxes all the same.
There's a green one and a pink one 
And a blue one and a yellow one,
And they're all made out of ticky tacky
And they all look just the same."

And I love them all 

Very nice, thanks @Genosmate

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dassie (3/1/15)

I think I need one of these things - I am imagining a 0.5ohm build at 60W off a mech.. interesting.. (math might be completely screwed )..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (3/1/15)

Dassie said:


> I think I need one of these things - I am imagining a 0.5ohm build at 60W off a mech.. interesting.. (math might be completely screwed )..


Actually - I was under..


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (3/1/15)

Lol I've got a 0.8ohm build on my box now. Single coil. 75w. She is amazing. But that's just me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dassie (3/1/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Lol I've got a 0.8ohm build on my box now. Single coil. 75w. She is amazing. But that's just me


for the next few minutes, you are my hero - seriously - 75W.. you are made of stronger stuff than me


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Lol I've got a 0.8ohm build on my box now. Single coil. 75w. She is amazing. But that's just me



I must say, i do prefer a single coil setup... I also have a 0.8ohm single atm... only 25w though! haha

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dassie (3/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> I must say, i do prefer a single coil setup... I also have a 0.8ohm single atm... only 25w though! haha


yup - this is more my speed too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (3/1/15)

Dassie said:


> for the next few minutes, you are my hero - seriously - 75W.. you are made of stronger stuff than me



Lol it's not hardcore in any way I swear. I'm Vaping it at 84w now. Which is 8.4v. That's basically a fully charged series box mod. She plumes and plumes and I actually get quite a few good hits before dripping again. 









My build and my power

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dassie (3/1/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Lol it's not hardcore in any way I swear. I'm Vaping it at 84w now. Which is 8.4v. That's basically a fully charged series box mod. She plumes and plumes and I actually get quite a few good hits before dripping again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice - I have much to learn


----------

